# cigarettes



## ghostis babies (Sep 25, 2011)

i smoke. yes bad i know. but my girls seem to very much enjoy stealing my butts. or playing (or trying i keep them out of reach but slips happen) in the ash trays. the older one even tries to steal the cig while i'm smoking it!
just wondering if this is common, or if my girls are just weirdos.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I don't smoke but my housemates do, yep, rats seem to looooooove cigarette butts, and tobacco, many a time someone has left a rollie around and the rats have destroyed it. They also have a thing for coffee.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats I have heard LOVE tobacco and other things like it. I would never LET them eat them though, be careful.

Also, I would hope you keep your rats away from the actual smoke. Rats have extremely sensitive lungs, and it can cause a lot of damage to breathe in smoke for them.

I am a former smoker, and am considering getting an E-cig, if it's safer for my animals and for me, and if it won't stink up my apartment.


----------



## ghostis babies (Sep 25, 2011)

heh i'm out of coffee right now, but i'll have to keep an eye on that too! 
but i don't let them eat it.. i'll just happen to see someone somehow got hold of a butt and is running off like its gold. lol. 
and i try not to smoke around them.. but i live with 2 guys who both smokes as well.. and we DO smoke inside. i'll have to try to be more consious of staying away from them though.

and i've though about the ecig thing. they're not QUITE as good, but close. and better for you, i've been considering it, just have to save up some extra cash to buy one.

oh AND glad tho know its semi-normal. i just thought my girls were freaks there for a few. haha.;D


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

My boys (who passed recently) did the same thing, I didn't know.until I was cleaning one day, and found there stash hidden between stuff animals, I was SO freaked out, since then I don't smoke around them anymoreInfact! Having rats help me settle down smoking


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't smoke, smoke causes me to have a big-time asthma attack lol. 
BUT my future mother-in-law and brother-in-law do, and they love rats too. When they hold / pet / play with my rats, I have noticed that rats like to go after the nicotine stains on their fingers. >_<
I do not allow smoking indoors, they just use my front porch every hour or so when they visit. I even have to try and stay away when they come in from smoking at first.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I've found this too!

I don't smoke, but my Dad's friend came round drunk one night and the rats were in the dining room at the time and he thought it was hilarious to poke a cigarette butt through the cage 

The girls went crazy for it for the split second it was there. I think he also tried to give them alcohol and crisps too.
I told him to get out. 

Totally random but my girls do go crazy for tortilla chips too


----------



## JessicaKrystal (Dec 24, 2011)

Boris has the same problem. He was out for free-range time on a windy day, and a cigarette butt had rolled off the table onto the floor. As soon as he picked it up, he ran back into his cage with it and I found not one, but four other cigarette butts stashed in his little house, all gnawed on. Since then, free-range time is in my bedroom instead of in the spare room, and I've bought enclosed ashtrays.


----------

